# Massachusetts EMT-B jobs



## SauceyEMT (May 12, 2009)

Who knew that it would be so difficult obtaining even a call back for an EMT-B position with all of the various companies in the greater Boston area? I've applied to, emailed, or called numerous companies with no responses yet. I suspect that because I am seeking part time work, I am at the bottom of the list, but still...not one? Any advice?


----------



## silver (May 12, 2009)

SauceyEMT said:


> Who knew that it would be so difficult obtaining even a call back for an EMT-B position with all of the various companies in the greater Boston area? I've applied to, emailed, or called numerous companies with no responses yet. I suspect that because I am seeking part time work, I am at the bottom of the list, but still...not one? Any advice?



Most of the agencies in the Boston area had just gone through hiring employees. Like fallon and cataldo had just finished hiring. While other companies were when I last heard, not hiring like AMR.


Brought to you from my seven hours in Denver airport


----------



## SauceyEMT (May 12, 2009)

Yeah, I know there was a big hiring push. I assume that the usual turnover will begin shortly, and maybe some positions will open up. Who knows...


----------



## mikeN (May 12, 2009)

I'm not saying the name in a post but I know the company I work for is always hiring.


----------



## TraumaJunkie (May 24, 2009)

My advice is get to know some of your fellow EMS providers in the area. Have them give you the inside scoop when Basics are moving up to medic or the company is putting up extra trucks. A lot of times a position will be filled before the company can even post the opening. So it helps to have that extra edge to know when to call.


----------



## medicdan (May 24, 2009)

My usual adage that the Boston companies are always hiring has been proven to be untrue right now... Several of my friends trying to go up for jobs have proven it to be very hard, but after relenting, have been successful. You needed to start the process a few months ago. 

Start by filling out and printing an application for all the companies you are interested in. Submit those you can, hold on to those you cannot. Make sure the application is fully filled out and ready to go. Give the company 2-3 weeks to get through their stack, and if they have not called you, give the HR director a ring. 

If you come up empty handed, consider dropping by their headquarters. While you are there, seek out the HR person. Come, introduce yourself, ask ask what the next step in the process is. Some companies are more receptive to this visit, and have been known to offer you a job on the spot. Make sure that when you come, you are dressed appropriately (search for uniform attire on this forum). Bring a copy of all your certs (EMT-B, CPR, DL, etc), a current resume, and maybe even a copy of your driving record (no less then a month old, you can get it from a local RMV). 

Be prepared for an interview, or nothing. Sometimes the HR person is out, and you may have to come back. Do not be bothersome or annoying, but persistent. While you are at the HQ, talk to the crews that are around, ask what they like about the company, what the calls are like, what the shifts are like, what the trucks are like, etc... For some basic analysis of some of the companies, search on this forum. 

If/when you see a truck from a company you are interested in on the road, consider going over and talking to the crew (presuming they are not on a call). Ask how they got hired, when, what circumstances, how well they know the HR person...? What does the company look for in an employee?

If/When you get hired, ask when the next orientation is, how soon you can start working, what they expect of you before you start working, etc. 

Hope all of this makes sense... its a tough world out there, but with a little patience, you may succeed. 

Good Luck!

Dan


----------



## PaulieThePirate (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to my hell.  :wacko:


----------



## marineman (May 29, 2009)

Give it a bit, most companies even if they "hire all the time" do a bunch of interviews at once. They know that late may/early june is when most colleges will be done. They will give people a few weeks to get the NR or state tests taken care of and get licensing done then start looking through applications to set up interviews. If they wait until schools let out they will have a higher number of applicants and make it more worth their while to set up interviews and training. 

Another blessing you have is that most people take vacation in during the summer months (at least where I live they do) so they will generally start hiring this time looking for part timers to fill open holes from vacations in june, july and august. 

Just keep on them, I usually call about a week after I send in an application/resume and make sure they received it and ask when they expect to be conducting the next series of interviews. By calling they will recognize your name and see that you're serious about wanting the job since you called to check up on it and by asking them to be sure they received your application or resume it will make them look at it and once they look at it they will usually put it down on top of the pile since it's unpractical to put it back on the bottom of a pile. The telephone secures more job interviews than anything else in the world, a thank you card after the interview secures more jobs than anything else in the world.


----------



## PaulieThePirate (Jun 4, 2009)

Did you end up having luck?


----------

